# Self Cleaning boxes.



## Shrek (Apr 2, 2008)

Someone said they had not heard of such things and no one has commented anything on them so I thought I would share the site and maybe some other members are interested also.

http://www.globalpigeon.com/gps.php?action=showprod&id=33


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've seen those in the catalog but don't really understand how they work. At any rate, I also don't understand why you would want them.
Wire floors, self cleaning nest boxes, hopper feeders, automatic waters,......... 
The highlight of my day is going out to the loft early in the morning, scraping the floors, changing the water, putting out the feed, simply being "with" the birds.
I guess if you use all this automatic stuff you could just go sit in the loft and watch the birds, and I do that too, but it's good for the birds for you to be able to go about your normal activities in the loft and walk amongst the birds so that they get used to you being in there and moving around and "doing stuff".............


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm Too cheap for fancy stuff!  (Cheep,Cheep,Cheep !)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ND Cooper said:


> I'm Too cheap for fancy stuff!


We are too. The ONLY reason we have electric and running water in our loft is because my husband knows how to do all that stuff. If we'd had to pay someone to do it, it wouldn't have gotten done.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm too cheap too. But I also enjoy my loft time and duties like Renee said. And what's more, I want to get a chance to have a look at the poop and I get that while cleaning. You need to become intimately acquainted with it, in case something is wrong


----------



## Shrek (Apr 2, 2008)

I beleive how they work is the poop falls on a conveyer belt under the box and it has a timer that turns a motor on. It then dumps all the poop in one place. For most it probably isn't practical but for some people that have hundreds of birds it would sure cut down there time caring for all of the birds. Plus it would sure make your pens super clean. But you all make good points. 

I love new gismos. I was just playing with the idea someone gave me. My lofts and such look like old barns. Someone said I was missing the silo. Well I have thought about making a silo that goes on the sides of them that holds my feed. Then adding a timer on it so that at a certain time every day (Probably set it up with sun) it would come on and feed the birds. 

Also I'm thinking about adding solar fans to my coup. They are pretty cheap but move the air and it doesn't cost me anything. Besides its cool to say I have solar powered fans in my coup, and it would also keep the moister down for the birds.

One other thing I was thinking about is a flush system. My bird bath gets destroyed and is nasty in no time so I figure I would set it up where it flushes on a timer so it has nice clean water..........haha I must have way to much play time.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Shrek said:


> .
> 
> One other thing I was thinking about is a flush system. My bird bath gets destroyed and is nasty in no time so I figure I would set it up where it flushes on a timer so it has nice clean water..........haha I must have way to much play time.


Just make sure you don't flush any birdies!!!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Shrek said:


> Someone said they had not heard of such things and no one has commented anything on them so I thought I would share the site and maybe some other members are interested also.
> 
> http://www.globalpigeon.com/gps.php?action=showprod&id=33




Thanks for posting that Shrek as I was unsure as to what it was myself.
Like many of the others I do LOVE the time I spend working with the pigeons, in fact all of the animals, I am known to care on conversations with them all while doing my daily chores. The funny thing is I really think they enjoy what I have to say too!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

That type of thing would be very handy if your going away, it would mean the person who takes care of your birds isn't daunted with the task of cleaning nest boxes which hold cocks who are constantly in attack mode!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Becca199212 said:


> That type of thing would be very handy if your going away, it would mean the person who takes care of your birds isn't daunted with the task of cleaning nest boxes which hold cocks who are constantly in attack mode!


If you paid the person what you pay for the self cleaning boxes, I bet they wouldn't mind scraping poop one little bit.  
When we leave (which is VERY seldom) all I want is for my birds to be fed and watered. Poop won't hurt them for a few days.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Becca199212 said:


> That type of thing would be very handy if your going away, it would mean the person who takes care of your birds isn't daunted with the task of cleaning nest boxes which hold cocks who are constantly in attack mode!



Going away??? You mean on a vacation???  I've heard of those but haven't tried one yet.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Going away??? You mean on a vacation???  I've heard of those but haven't tried one yet.


I hear ya!! We were just discussing that. We want to go to NC for a week end in Nov. but now that we have Rudy........I don't know. Got to find a hotel that will let us keep him with us. Can't leave him here for my Grandma and Mom to take care of.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> I hear ya!! We were just discussing that. We want to go to NC for a week end in Nov. but now that we have Rudy........I don't know. Got to find a hotel that will let us keep him with us. Can't leave him here for my Grandma and Mom to take care of.




Renee you shouldn't have a problem finding a place for you and Rudy to stay. So many people are traveling with their dogs these days alot more hotels/motels will accept them. Sometimes you have to pay extra for the room but at least he would be with you.


----------

